# Anybody getting deals???



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

We are looking at getting an EOS either this weekend or next and there are actually some sitting on the lots around here. What kind of deals if any are people getting on them? Any discounts available?


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

From what we've seen there seem to be deals in some parts of the country and not in others. Looks like on the East Coast many stores have a bunch of the model now in stock. I expect more dealing than not in most cases.
Don't just walk in and ask one store about its price. Survey several, let them know it is competitive, and see what answers you get. Then judge on price *and* what sort of place it is you are dealing with. The cheapest guy (or girl) may not be the best overall deal....


----------



## T-Tail (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? (juicedvr6)*

While I got a no-haggling $199 over invoice on my Passat, I did have to barter on my Eos. Ended up with $1,250 off MSRP, which I thought was pretty good. Good luck...market for convertibles in Washington is probably quite different than your neck of the woods.


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? (T-Tail)*

Thanks. I think that we are looking for about 1200 or so off?


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? (juicedvr6)*

I had an offer of about 1350 off MSRP, but this was in February when there was still snow on the ground. It is a good idea to talk to multiple dealers to see what they can do. Also, they might be more eager toward the end of the month.


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? (Funmobile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Funmobile* »_I had an offer of about 1350 off MSRP, but this was in February when there was still snow on the ground. It is a good idea to talk to multiple dealers to see what they can do. Also, they might be more eager toward the end of the month. 

Snow? What is that? I have heard of this mysterious substance, but feel it is just a myth.







I have talked to multiple dealers in the area and they are offering discounts just trying to figure out if I can get more out of them or not.


_Modified by juicedvr6 at 1:26 PM 3-28-2007_


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? (juicedvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juicedvr6* »_Snow? What is that? I have heard of this mysterious substance, but feel it is just a myth.

If you hurry you can catch the 7:35 ET flight out to Calgary. I believe you'll see the snow falling past your airplane window as you come in for landing tonight.






















Two more weeks until I drive my Eos top-down again...patience, deep breathing, cold showers....


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

I got mine for a few hundred over invoice.


----------



## shernuf (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (sethworld)*

I purchased mine 3 weeks ago at $320 over KBB invoice price including the $32 documentation fee.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (shernuf)*

Great idea to have a thread about prices. A request for people who are contributing information about what they paid...Along with how much money you got off MSRP, or paid over invoice, It would be good to also include information about how your car is equipped. $1200 off MSRP is a great deal for a base model 4 cylinder, but its not so good on a loaded 6 cylinder model.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

got mine at $500 over invoice, however they added some fee to that so it came out a bit more than that. MSRP on it was $39,729 and my price was $ 37,120. But the documentation fee was $250!








Only about 3 more weeks to go till delivery!!







See left side for my options....


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

I got mine at $2000 off MRSP.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? (juicedvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juicedvr6* »_We are looking at getting an EOS either this weekend or next and there are actually some sitting on the lots around here. What kind of deals if any are people getting on them? Any discounts available?

Hi Jason:
I think that availability and demand will have a lot of influence on what price the dealer asks for the car. If Eos are selling well in your area (Orlando, Florida) and there are not too many available, then it is not likely you will be offered a substantial discount. On the other hand, if you happen to be at the VW dealer in Deadhorse, Alaska, and there is 3 feet of snow on the ground and he or she has half a dozen Eos in stock - hey, you might be offered a very attractive price.
Please remember, though, that when you buy a car - any car, VW, Ford, Mercedes, it does not matter - *your business relationship is with the independent dealer that you purchase the car from*, not with the North American office of the car company. This means that if you live in Orlando and you buy your Eos over the phone from the dealer in Deadhorse, Alaska, you are going to have to establish your own business relationship with your local Orlando dealer when it comes to having the vehicle serviced. It is not always realistic to expect the same treatment as a customer who bought their car directly from the Orlando dealer.
There is no free lunch in this world. When a dealer sells a car to an out of town customer for a reduced price, they do so knowing that they will never be called upon to provide after-sale support for that vehicle - and that is the reason why they are willing to sell it for a lower price than your neighborhood dealer.
If your local dealer does not have the car you want in stock, they can often get what you want by way of an 'inter-dealer transfer'. So, perhaps ask about this before you buy a car from a dealer that you don't plan on using for after-sale support.
The most important criteria that you should use when choosing the dealer that you buy your car from is not the selling price of the car, it is the quality of the after-sale support that you will get from that dealer. In principle, this means 'buy locally' - buy from the dealer that you intend to take the car to for service after the sale. It is quite possible that you might pay a 1 or 2% premium over the price that an out of town dealer would offer you the same car for... but that is not wasted money, it is an investment you are making in your future customer satisfaction.
Many years ago, I lived in a small town in Western Canada that was about 90 miles away from a big city. Everyone in that little town knew that it was in their best interests to buy locally, however, the big city dealers were always advertising lower prices, especially to out of town buyers, because the big city dealers knew they would never see the car again once they sold it. So, we small town residents would go to the big city, we would price the cars there, then we would come back to our small town dealers and say _"Gee, I saw a really nice Burpmobile XTC at Bigtown Motors yesterday - what can you sell me a car like that for?"_







The small town dealer knew the game - he or she would then offer the same car for about a 2 to 4% premium, and we would then buy the car from the small town dealer, knowing that if it ever failed to start some morning, the small town dealer would give us first-class service and support, rather than just saying _"Oh, that is very sad... I have a service appointment available next week, just have it towed in, OK?"_
Michael


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for the heads up. I am actually fairly familiar with the customer/dealer relationship being a selling point. I am on my 5th VW in 3.5 years and my 9th overall. This car is actually for my mother who lives in Clearwater, Fl which is about 2 hours away. The problem with the dealerships there is that they are charging an additional premimum of 2000 over MSRP. So will buy it here under and take it in down there for service. She has had a few other so she know the service people down there already


----------



## R32_77 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? (juicedvr6)*

I purchased mine on December 23rd 2006 at a dealer in Downtown L.A for 300 above invoice, and that was around the time that they were difficult to find---- they had exactly what I was looking for, Black on black, Nav and Tech package.. and I got 23,000 in trade on my R32.
I called around to various dealers in the area, and other dealers said I was getting a great price on the one that I ended up purchasing.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? (juicedvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juicedvr6* »_The problem with the dealerships there is that they are charging an additional premium of 2000 over MSRP.

Wow. That is so incredible. If any VW dealer attempted to charge a price higher than MSRP in Canada or in any country in Europe, VW would be around to take the VW signage off their building before the sun went down - that kind of customer contempt is forbidden by VW everywhere outside of the USA, where there are laws that specifically permit it.
Michael


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? (PanEuropean)*

Unfortunately the laws on our side of the border does not prevent this. All you can do is try and find a dealer who would rather make and keep a customer over getting greedy and chasing them away. I ordered mine as soon as the dealer could accept the order and paid the expected MSRP. I also are having them do any needed service work because they have so far treated me with respect.

Andy


----------



## blowinginthwind (Feb 27, 2007)

My local dealership was also asking a $2000 premium. Customer contempt is a good way to word it because that is exactly what it felt like. We just felt "yucky" when they offered that as the selling point. I did purchase the car elsewhere because I could get some off of the MSRP ($1000) so the difference was $3000 to us. I really felt badly because the salesman here spent time showing me the car and knew that I loved it. I called him to explain that I could get such a better deal and he had me talk to his sales manager who said "If you can get that price, you should go ahead and buy from them." I did, but now I will need to develop that relationship with the service department. Is it possible? Do you have suggestions for how to have the best possible relationship? Is just being a honest, polite customer enough, or should I bring cookies?


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_If any VW dealer attempted to charge a price higher than MSRP in Canada or in any country in Europe, VW would be around to take the VW signage off their building before the sun went down...
Michael

Well that may be the case, seems dealers can simply get around this and I don't think it applies to just VW. For example, VWoC states:
_MSRP for 2007 models excludes taxes, destination charges, optional equipment, registration, and dealer charges. Emissions charges may vary by jurisdiction. Maximum suggested retail price before GST._ 
So you end up getting doc fees, higher destination charges, etc.
In the end it's what you paid totally.
Craig


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (blowinginthwind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blowinginthwind* »_ but now I will need to develop that relationship with the service department. Is it possible? 

Any reputable dealership should be happy to have your service work whether you purchased your car there or not. There is profit to be made in servicing, so why wouldn't they want the work?
Unfortunately it places the dealership's reputation in question, when they tack on a $2000 premium over MSRP.
Kevin


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (blowinginthwind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blowinginthwind* »_My local dealership was also asking a $2000 premium. 

I'll toss this in as a thought....maybe it applies, maybe not. 6 months ago, there was discussion in this forum about the $2000 dealer premium issue, but they found out the $2000 premium was a correction mechanisim for dealing with people dragging in their old car that they are upside down in as a trade-in. So the lesson learned was to sell your old car yourself on Autotrader.com or Cars.com and negotiate for the Eos without your old car confusing the numbers. I've known that's just good advice anyway, don't ever drag in some trade in to confuse the negotiation process on a new car.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 9:50 AM 3-31-2007_


----------



## lilj1969 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Bought mine in October 06' Dealer had 3,995.00 added as ADJUSTED MARKET VALUE. I accepted price and negotiated my trade in-value, then I backed out, after about 30 to 45 minutes with the "sales manager" best I could do was get the 3,995.00 removed,So I paid MSRP, with a decent amount for my trade in.


----------



## blachman (Mar 5, 2007)

Here are the terms I got for a 2007 EOS 2.0T Sport DSG w/18" wheels, Eismeer Blue/cornsilk beige
MSRP 35915
Invoice 33431
Invoice + Calif. destination, etc. 33850
Dealer holdback 1075
My price was 33431 (straight invoice). Since I bought this only 4 weeks ago and I understand the invoice prices increased $500 at the 1st of the year, and my EOS was manufactured in October, I think the dealer did ok.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (blachman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blachman* »_ and I understand the invoice prices increased $500 at the 1st of the year, 


Actually it was MSRP that increased by $120 in the 1st quarter of 07, so that means that the invoice price increase would have been less than $120.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
Actually it was MSRP that increased by $120 in the 1st quarter of 07, so that means that the invoice price increase would have been less than $120.

The invoice prices on the 2.0T went up $446 around the first of the year. That was the main difference between when I ordered on 12/15 and what got delivered on 1/31. My deal was for $1000 over invoice, so I checked quite carefully just prior to both events.


----------



## blowinginthwind (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

We were not trying to trade a car and paid flat out for the car, so we really expected to get a better price. I hope that the dealership realized the mistake. Although the car I was interested in did sell fast, so they may have gotten their premium. I think this site is wonderful to provide this information.
I need to try to work with the service department because the next closest dealership is a while away. I'll just try to develop a good relationship and also research here before I go for anything.


----------



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? (juicedvr6)*

Just got an Island Grey 3.2L Sport/Tech for $500 UNDER invoice.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? (mikemaan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemaan* »_Just got an Island Grey 3.2L Sport/Tech for $500 UNDER invoice.

You're a shrewd bargainer. Put up a picture or three.


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Thanks for all the help guys. We got an Black w/Cornsilk sports package w/DSG. We ended up getting it for about 1400 off MSRP when all was said and done. And as part of the deal they are selling us any accessories at dealer cost.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? (mikemaan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemaan* »_Just got an Island Grey 3.2L Sport/Tech for $500 UNDER invoice.

W O W - Congratulations, ! 
You have to tell us more about how you managed this !!!


----------



## wkc (Mar 25, 2007)

Our local dealer gave us $1500 off the MSRP of a 3.2L when we were simple just asking. I'm going to shop around other local dealers and see if I can get even better deal.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

i bought mine back in october, i had to drive 150 miles but saved 3000 dollars , seemed worth it to me, they should be giving some good deals i would think? the 08's will be out in 6 mo's and the 07 you just bought is a year old already


----------



## wkc (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice! How did you manage to find a deal 150 miles away? For $3000, i don't mind drive a little as well.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

i did some lookin on the internet before i left, checking dealers inventorys, at 90 mi the dealer tried to rip me off, i knew what my trade -in was worth, and then we headed to next dealer60 more mi, while we were closin the deal the first dealer called my cell " oh we can do alot better than that, how much did you trade for?" he called my cell 3 times, finally i just told him you had your chance and hung up on the dude ha i hate that, i dont play those type of games


----------



## rcawood (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? (PanEuropean)*



PanEuropean said:


> There is no free lunch in this world. When a dealer sells a car to an out of town customer for a reduced price, they do so knowing that they will never be called upon to provide after-sale support for that vehicle - and that is the reason why they are willing to sell it for a lower price than your neighborhood dealer.
> Michael[/QUOT
> That is just not true. Dealers make money on their service business. Many times the service/repair shop contributes more to the bottom line than the profit from new car sales. Also all franchised dealers are required to perform warranty work on the manufacturer’s cars. They can’t turn you away because you didn’t buy the car from them. Service departments are almost always separate profit centers within the dealership and their goal is to maximize their profitability (regardless of where a car is purchased). Someone who brings a car in for warranty work will likely use the dealer for other maintenance items.
> Also high scores on the manufacturer satisfaction surveys are very important to the dealers. Treating a customer badly is not in their best interest.
> ...


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

racwood, i enjoyed reading your statement, i agree 100%with everything you say.I do know that vwoa does a follow up survey on service work, Ive had a couple calls, and i agree i dont think a dealer would want big brother on their "back" Ive had it back to the sellers shop , and to my local shop and i really cant tell much difference.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? (rcawood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rcawood* »_


PanEuropean said:


> There is no free lunch in this world. When a dealer sells a car to an out of town customer for a reduced price, they do so knowing that they will never be called upon to provide after-sale support for that vehicle - and that is the reason why they are willing to sell it for a lower price than your neighborhood dealer.
> Michael[/QUOT
> That is just not true. Dealers make money on their service business. Many times the service/repair shop contributes more to the bottom line than the profit from new car sales. Also all franchised dealers are required to perform warranty work on the manufacturer’s cars. They can’t turn you away because you didn’t buy the car from them. Service departments are almost always separate profit centers within the dealership and their goal is to maximize their profitability (regardless of where a car is purchased). Someone who brings a car in for warranty work will likely use the dealer for other maintenance items.
> Also high scores on the manufacturer satisfaction surveys are very important to the dealers. Treating a customer badly is not in their best interest.
> ...






PanEuropean said:


> That is correct, and to add to it, a dealer is more likely to discount a car where it is going to be serviced, that way the store as a whole will pick up the money. There is no reason why I would sell a car for a slimmer profit if I know the store will never recoup the cost.
> There is a lot of after sale follow up that makes it worth dealing locally though. A few of my Eos customers know what I am talking about, and I've actually made a few friends from selling. That's worth something IMO.
> I'll give a deal where I can, and I always find a way to take care of Vortex members. Whether it's in a discount, or some other way. VW's don't have a massive profit margin in them, so sometimes price isn't the most important buying factor. Just my two cents.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Anybody getting deals??? ([email protected])*

I was in my dealer to get my 5000 service finally, and my salesman came up to me to tell me they are running a special on all new VW at $99 over invoice except for the Eoses which are $999 over invoice. He said this is a special promotion and he is not sure how long they will run it. This is at Classic VW in Orlando on OBT--ask for Prakash and tell him Bruce sent you.


----------



## huckieca (Apr 13, 2007)

*If you order a car...*

Anyone have any thoughts on how much negotiating power you have if you have to have the dealer order your car? I'm in NorCal and it's been impossible to find an Eos with Nav + iPod that I want. I guess that option is pretty rare, so I'm probably going to have to have them order one. So I'm trying to figure out just how much I should be able to negotiate off MSRP.


----------

